# Biscayne Bay, Kids, & Amazing Fishing....Life is GOOD!!!!!



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Headed to Biscayne Bay again with the kids this morning to be there before sunrise and fish the incoming tide.  Mid-Morning my son was sitting on the poling tower and his drag just exploded.  After about a serious 5 minute fight he landed his first bone fish.  Quite the exciting event for such a young kid and especially considering I still have never caught a bone.  About an hour later I saw a school of 50-100 bones go right by and I had my son cast out in front of the school.  Sure as heck he lands his 2nd bone in one day...damn I was happy.  Another hour or so later my son says we have taling fish off the back of the boat.  I thought nothing of it because he is a fisherman and seems to see mysterious tailing fish all the time that I never see.  Well...about two minutes after he tells me this I look behind the transom and about 30 feet away are to tailing permit just frolicking away.  WOW....I hooked up a small crab and launched that lucky silver dollar into the mix.  BAM....15 minutes or so later and after one of the BEST fights I've ever had on light tackle I landed a SWEET 20 pound permit.  Damn...those are some seriously strong fish that can peel off some line.  Got pics of the bones but my battery died for the permit.  Oh well... all in all it was my sons first bones and my first permit....what a beautiful day!!!!!  Gosh I LOVE Biscayne Bay.  I hope other people let their kids experience places like this because I can only imagine the memories that will last a lifetime.

First Bone









Second Bone


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've got the right boat for that area snooker.
Kids are happy, you're happy, don't get much better than that!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You don't need to imagine anything, you're living those memories, right along with your kids!  Way to go on the multiple firsts! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Great report and well done by your son making the right cast for his SECOND bonefish! And to you as well for the first permit. Well done! 

Alonzo


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

That's awesome. I love fishin' with kids. Congrats to him on the bones and you with the permit.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Truly an enjoyable report!Thanks for sharing and nicely done!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

What part of the bay did you go to?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats awesome, you'll never forget those days. Congrats on the 1st's too.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

> What part of the bay did you go to?


southern side by Elliott Key.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's crazy!

Great fish!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats on an awesome day [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

